
Very old, very sophisticated tools found in India - kirubakaran
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2018/02/01/very-old-very-sophisticated-tools-found-in-india-the-question-is-who-made-them/?hpid=hp_hp-more-top-stories_sos-tools-3pm%3Ahomepage%2Fstory&utm_term=.8d4b71296f5e
======
xaedes
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16282936](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16282936)

